# Snap, and over I go



## Trumpettom001 (26 Jul 2009)

Has anyone else had a chain snap whilst on the trails - darned annoying as it was pouring with rain... not a fun 5 miles i tell you.... is there anything that can be done to prevent this, other than carrying a chain tool??? I keep it well oiled, not a single spot of rust or anything and don't particularly abuse it..... buy a better chain?


----------



## Mr Pig (26 Jul 2009)

Carry a chain tool and a quick link, then you can sort it quickly.

Of course if you keep checking your chain and fit new ones regularly and they're very unlikely to break in the first place ;0)


----------



## maurice (28 Jul 2009)

You can snap expensive new ones if you put too much torque through them, done this myself once mashing the pedals out of the saddle instead of changing down and ended up smashing my knee on the bars when a link tore.

Keep it lubed and pedal smoothly is my thinking here.


----------



## 02GF74 (28 Jul 2009)

maurice said:


> You can snap expensive new ones if you put too much torque through them, done this myself once mashing the pedals out of the saddle instead of changing down and ended up smashing my knee on the bars when a link tore.



I find it very hard to believe that any human can break a chain using regular gears.

Surely the strongest guys - TDF riders - would be snapping them all the time?

Or do they have super string chsains made for them?

I can only presume the chain was faulty or more likely the fitting of the last linkg was not prefect.

Did you examine the chain to find where and how it failed?


----------



## maurice (28 Jul 2009)

Of course, one of the normal links tore into two, i.e. ripped across the middle. I was putting a stupid amount of torque through it over a very short time and was asking for it.

If TdF riders going up 25%+ inclines at about 10rpm did the same I'd expect them to snap it too.


----------



## Mr Pig (28 Jul 2009)

02GF74 said:


> I find it very hard to believe that any human can break a chain using regular gears.



I don't know, I think you could. Not me personally but I can see how it could be done. Really stamping on the pedal at just the wrong time in the wrong gear.


----------



## gordimhor (28 Jul 2009)

did almost exactly the same thing but bent the middle chain ring into the bargain. Stood on the pedals to get up a very short very steep rise


----------



## Jonathan M (3 Aug 2009)

02GF74 said:


> *I find it very hard to believe that any human can break a chain using regular gears.*
> 
> Surely the strongest guys - TDF riders - would be snapping them all the time?
> 
> ...



Have you never had a chain break? 

I've broken a chain 4 or 5 times in 15 years of cycling, and others on here will have broken more. Two of those were on Shimano chains, so I'd ask the OP if he knows what make of chain he broke?? I'd always prefer to use something other than Shimano when possible, and whenever a Shimano chain has broken I've always replaced it ASAP.

One other break occured on a Sachs/Sedis chain, but the weak point was one of the chain joining devices, that had been through about 3 previous chains, so simply the side plate wore out.

But the chain joining links can be handy to carry for a repair, although a chain tool might still be needed to remove any damaged links that have occured.


----------



## addictfreak (3 Aug 2009)

I had a chain snap on me in the middle of no-where. So I started the long walk. After about fifteen minutes i was passed by two very dodgy looking guys on bikes (the type you wouldnt want to meet on a dark night).
Anyway they passed me and after about 50 yards turned back towards me (here we go i thought), they came back and where only in possession of a chain splitter and I managed to repair and get home. Immediately went out and bought my own tool.

Just goes to show how appearances can be deceptive!


----------



## Mr Pig (3 Aug 2009)

I've never had a chain snap on me. I change them regularly and I never stamp on the pedals.


----------



## GilesM (4 Aug 2009)

I've snapped two Shimano chains, but I think it was more to do with the chain, than the power I can put through the pedals, I only weigh 11st. I now use the SRAM chains with quick link and have had no problems for over a year now. If your riding off road there is always a chance of a chain breaking, so I always carry a spare quick link and chain splitter. 

Just a thought, when did chain splitters stop being called rivet extractors and start being called chain splitters?


----------



## Mr Pig (4 Aug 2009)

GilesM said:


> I now use the SRAM chains with quick link



Try KMC ones, I think they're better.


----------



## GilesM (4 Aug 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Try KMC ones, I think they're better.



I'll give them a try, when I next replace any chains.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (4 Aug 2009)

The breaking strain of a ten speed chain is around 1500 lbs. I find it difficult to comprehend that any rider could snap a well maintained one. If the joining pin has been installed incorrectly or there is a fault with the riveting, then clearly weak points can arise, but a good chain well maintained..........?


----------



## Crackle (4 Aug 2009)

I've snapped one but it snapped where I joined it, so most likely me not re-joining it right. I use KMC links now.


----------



## GilesM (5 Aug 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> The breaking strain of a ten speed chain is around 1500 lbs. I find it difficult to comprehend that any rider could snap a well maintained one. If the joining pin has been installed incorrectly or there is a fault with the riveting, then clearly weak points can arise, but a good chain well maintained..........?



I agree, both chains I am sure both chains I snapped were at a link that had once been used to break and join the chain, hence the reason for not using Shimano ones any more as I like the quick links, when I clean the chain.


----------



## simon_brooke (5 Aug 2009)

02GF74 said:


> I find it very hard to believe that any human can break a chain using regular gears.
> 
> Surely the strongest guys - TDF riders - would be snapping them all the time?
> 
> Or do they have super string chsains made for them?



Saxo Bank switched to using Shimano chains this year, despite being sponsored by SRAM, after Cancellara was hurt after breaking a SRAM chain in one of the spring classics. But no, they're just on the same chains you can buy in the shops. And let's face it, Cancellara is one of the strongest men in the pro peloton. I certainly don't fear a chain breaking.


----------



## dodgy (5 Aug 2009)

Chains also break because of variances in quality for some production runs. There was a recent spate of KMC broken chains on the Bike Radar forums, they all broke in the same way (sheared side plates). It now seems to have stopped happening.
I doubt any one manufacturer of chain is more susceptible to breaking than any other, to change brands because of one break seems a bit over the top to me.
I've had one chain break in 25 years, that was offroad and up a very steep mud/grass bank in the Mendips. It's not happened yet onroad (knocks on wood).


----------



## dodgy (5 Aug 2009)

Here's the link to the other forum http://www.bikeradar.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12609437&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## 02GF74 (5 Aug 2009)

Jonathan M said:


> Have you never had a chain break?



no. the closest was losing a pin on a brand new chain under normal cycling. note the word new - so most likely due to bad fitting. it is not like you turn the chain over examining each link, both sides, on a new bike - it had done a few miles before hand so was proven to be working.

on another occasion I had chain making noises when pedalling that was found due to side plate coming away from pin - a metal gate and large stone fixed that (was in middle of lake district with no chain tool). think that was the pin I fitted.

... but snapping chain in 2, not yet.

talking of snapping chains, take a peek at this. friend jumps onto bike after being transport in car so presumably chain jumped off then applies maximum force to try to get it going and here is the result.


----------



## Jonathan M (6 Aug 2009)

Always useful to just spin the pedals before setting off to ensure the chain is sat right.

Did that spoil his days riding then?


----------



## 02GF74 (6 Aug 2009)

fortunately not - this was after we returned.


----------



## phil120867 (6 Aug 2009)

I have snapped side plates on a fixie but I think the chain amy have been over tightened. I now use a toughened Pearl Izumi track chain that hasn't had any isses. I did bend the top ring of my cassette last night off road, when changing up on a prticularly steep section of Box hill. I would have expected the chain (Shimano) to have snaped before it bent the cassette. Evans want to see the cassette to see if its a warranty issue (otherwise its £56!)


----------

